# are these blueberry bushes?



## CurlyHfarm (Feb 1, 2007)

We have many of these bushes in our yard. they look like a blueberry to me, but I'm not sure. Does anyone know what they are and if they are edible? The berries are in clusters and the plants are about 6 feet tall. thanks.


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

they sure look like blueberries to me. Taste one, then you will know. If it doesn't taste like a blueberry spit it out. But i Betcha it is.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi neighbor,
No they aren't blueberries...they are Serviceberries, also called Saskatoon berries or Juneberries. They are edible, I have a post here from two days ago looking for recipes and this morning I made a Serviceberry coffee cake with them. They are good...not as good as huckleberries but still pretty good. You can use them pretty much the same as blueberries. Interestingly, they are unrelated to blueberries...they are a member of the rose family. 
We have them everywhere out here. They are also pretty to look at. White blossoms in spring and red leaves in the fall.

http://www.fs.fed.us/ipnf/eco/yourforest/edibleplants/edibleplants.pdf


----------



## CurlyHfarm (Feb 1, 2007)

Lisa, 

Thanks for the help!!! Still wish they were blueberrys......


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I thought blueberries were also related to roses?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

No...blueberries and huckleberries (and cranberries and lingonberries)are part of the Ericaceae family and serviceberries are part of the Rosacea family and related to roses, hawthornes, crabapples, plums, cherries and pears.


----------



## millipede (May 28, 2006)

I wish I had some of those growing in my yard.


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

wow, y'all sure have some strange looking serviceberries up there. None of the amelanchier species here look like that at all.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

They look like blueberries to me too.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

The berries look like blueberries, but the leaf shape and structure are wrong for blueberries.

Not familiar with serviceberries. That's a new one for me. It's probably too hot for them to grow down here.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

They look like a large blueberry but they have seeds inside them. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saskatoon_berry


----------

